# Getting the wobble out of RRR wheels ??



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I ordered some of the RRR 'steelies' wheels and shocker of shockers, they don't line up straight on the axle.

Is there a quick & dirty way to true these up or are they shelf queens only? I wanna run the snot out of 'em.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang it Doba!

Sadly, I find that throwing them in the trash seems to be the ticket to getting them closer to true...er ...the truth. All bling with very little giddi-up potential. With only one exception every car I've put 3R rims (14 sets to date) on has run like a hound dog poopin razorblades. Hopping all over the track and the rug and yellping in pain. Objectively the set that I kept is right on the ragged edge of being tossed as well, but the car laps consistently so I spared one set as a reminder that this is the BEST that can be expected. An insurance policy of sorts.

Case and point. Xmas 2008. Me and Joez built that blue Mach 1 fer Roadrunner. Joe sez let's put the groovey 3R keystones with the blue painted centers on fer some extra pretty. I'd already set the chassis up with narrowed AFX standard mags and trued PVTs. Naturally I was rightfully skeptical but I went along for the ride anyway. No point in being a pessimistic grinch around the holidays. So the car was set up with the 3R tires and wheels.

Mind ya this was one smooth pudy cat of a chassis that had been hand picked from 40 er so and then "Nutherized" to Swiss watch specifications. First lap....er....portion of a lap that it didnt make she was out of the slot....next time it was on it's top spinning like a black lawn beetle.

I was too embarrassed to send the car and reinstalled the original custom AFX rimset on which the car lapped whisper quiet and fast. 

Naturally I should have noticed right away. You can feel the excessive vibration with your hand when you spin the car up on the transformer or test track. It feels like installing a horribly out of ballance armature in your chassis. 

Fool me once, shame on you....the first order was eight sets

Fool me twice, shame on me...the second order was six sets

Fool me 14 times and we're definately divorced!

Fool me 15 times and we're talking postal type violence

So from all the 3R wheel addicts let the stoning begin...truth is .... that on the track they pretty much suck as a rule. They look great though. No doubt that they are THE premiere shelf queen wheel.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> . . . They look great though. No doubt that they are THE premiere shelf queen wheel.


Hmmmm -- that does indeed suck.

I'm gonna putty up the holes and resin cast a new set. Couldn't be any worse.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*same ol song*

Same here Doba, Look great for cruzing, but that's it!!! Then you gotta go slow to keep the paint from shaking off...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Purty lookin'*

Hey Bill,

(this is gonna crack you up) Have you tried the pretty RRR rims on a AW chassis with the magnet on the bottom to hold the chassis down? :jest::lol::devil: That could help *sarcasm* 

Bob...I crack me up...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> (this is gonna crack you up) Have you tried the pretty RRR rims on a AW chassis with the magnet on the bottom to hold the chassis down? :jest::lol::devil: That could help *sarcasm*
> 
> Bob...I crack me up...zilla


LMAO Bob. Bless you!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> (this is gonna crack you up) Have you tried the pretty RRR rims on a AW chassis with the magnet on the bottom to hold the chassis down? :jest::lol::devil: That could help *sarcasm*
> 
> Bob...I crack me up...zilla


HEY HEY NOW, there will be no bashing of the Autoworlds whilst I'm here............and Bill.........a hound dog pooping razor blades? You have to smoke weed, the sayings you come up with are funny and "writer" like quality.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> I ordered some of the RRR 'steelies' wheels and shocker of shockers, they don't line up straight on the axle.
> 
> Is there a quick & dirty way to true these up or are they shelf queens only? I wanna run the snot out of 'em.


Unfortunately these look better than they run.  I love the look of RRR wheels and I especially like the lettered tires. :woohoo:
On the other hand....I have found that Vincent wheels usually run a lot better......and they look good too. RRR are $3.50 a set ... Vincent are $3.00 for most but don't come with tires.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

win43 said:


> Unfortunately these look better than they run.  I love the look of RRR wheels and I especially like the lettered tires. :woohoo:
> On the other hand....I have found that Vincent wheels usually run a lot better......and they look good too. RRR are $3.50 a set ... Vincent are $3.00 for most but don't come with tires.


Yes -- the Vincents are nice. I can't get past that stupid MEV ordering system, however. Could he make it any more confusing?:freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What ryhmes with rims....Twin Kims?*



1976Cordoba said:


> Yes -- the Vincents are nice. I can't get past that stupid MEV ordering system, however. Could he make it any more confusing?:freak:


Doba,

Couldn't agree with you more. If memory serves me right you have to take the square root of 4 and divide by 33.3% to figure out shipping for 25 cents worth of stuff. lol

Like to be able to purchase stuff with out a catch 22 or a lot of figuring out stuff that needs to be done by me. I already went and worked for that money & if someone wants it they better be ready to work for it also. 

Bob...simple, fast -n- easy...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My tire maker chucks up the RRR wheels on a drill rod axle in his lathe,and they true up nicely for our sili-sponge treatment.About 85% of the wheels will true,the rest are scrap,but after this process,and using a non-splined axle,they are raceable.i actually have a set on an xllerator conversion car with Galinko arm and Gumpstuff(Eric Wulfkotte) rear gear,it flat flies.
Christian


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> HEY HEY NOW, there will be no bashing of the Autoworlds whilst I'm here............and Bill.........a hound dog pooping razor blades? You have to smoke weed, the sayings you come up with are funny and "writer" like quality.


Hahahahaha Ed! ....but credit where credit is due. I heard about slot cars running like a dog poopin razor blades from none other than our very own Dragula. I just edited it to sneak under the primetime censors. 

I laughed so hard it felt like I was passing a fresh Wilkinsonword myself. It works on so many levels. Both an accurate description of slot car handling/behavior and unsurpassed permanent mental imagery that rivals even our beloved master of mental scaring....Coach!. I'm hoping to commission Bob to develope some artwork around the theme. He's very handy that way and knows a lot about casting dog doo as well...according to HO John it's very lifelike. 

Unfortunately Ed, I have to LUMP the dog, the 3R wheels, and AW chassis all into the same classification..."Needs a little work". We're really not bashing, from the other side of the looking glass we like to think of it as constructive criticism, much like yourselves, only difference is the lack of rose colored glasses.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> .."Needs a little work". We're really not bashing, from the other side of the looking glass we like to think of it as constructive criticism, much like yourselves, only difference is the lack of rose colored glasses.



I do not need anymore work.. why i just looked in the mirror and relaized how perfect I was.. , "Hey who put the picture of Sir Sean on my mirror again.. Dang it I'm still hmmm.. older..."


grumpy


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mirror on the wall...*

I see Jabba the Hut when I look in the mirror but he has gray hair.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Chat Wed*



resinmonger said:


> I see Jabba the Hut when I look in the mirror but he has gray hair.


LOL.....Chat is Wed! You will fit right in...har

Bob...type your name...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> I see Jabba the Hut when I look in the mirror but he has gray hair.


I see Pizza the Hut with a mustache.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yes -- the Vincents are nice. I can't get past that stupid MEV ordering system, however. Could he make it any more confusing?:freak:


:wave: It's not that bad.....:freak:

Go to MEVs, click on Vincent wheels on the left. First drop down menu on left.... set to (Whl) Vincent Rims...... drop down menu under that one is for the style........skip the next 2 drop down menus (they're for ordering cars or bodies).......in the Cnt box you can change the number of sets you want.....then click add to form.....wheels selected will be shown on the order form.

All wheels are a set of 4 EXCEPT the BBS wheels...they are sold in pairs.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*bobs droppings*



Bill Hall said:


> Hahahahaha Ed! ....but credit where credit is due. I heard about slot cars running like a dog poopin razor blades from none other than our very own Dragula. I just edited it to sneak under the primetime censors.
> 
> I laughed so hard it felt like I was passing a fresh Wilkinsonword myself. It works on so many levels. Both an accurate description of slot car handling/behavior and unsurpassed permanent mental imagery that rivals even our beloved master of mental scaring....Coach!. I'm hoping to commission Bob to develope some artwork around the theme. He's very handy that way and knows a lot about casting dog doo as well...according to HO John it's very lifelike.
> 
> Unfortunately Ed, I have to LUMP the dog, the 3R wheels, and AW chassis all into the same classification..."Needs a little work". We're really not bashing, from the other side of the looking glass we like to think of it as constructive criticism, much like yourselves, only difference is the lack of rose colored glasses.


it looked real but i knew my dog did not have any corn latley


----------

